# Otello



## andre (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello,

Yesterday i make a new recording!

The aria, Dio,mi potevi scaliar tutti i mali ,from OTELLO.


__
https://soundcloud.com/andre-lazeron%2Fdio-mi-potevi-scagliar-tutti-i

Greetings from andré.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, it's a beautiful sound...but not sure I understand why you're publishing it here.
Who's singing, when, where, & why are you telling us about it ?


----------



## andre (Aug 18, 2012)

cjvinthechair said:


> Well, it's a beautiful sound...but not sure I understand why you're publishing it here.
> Who's singing, when, where, & why are you telling us about it ?


Hello ,

Thanks for listening my own made aria,and i am singing this.
And this is an classic site so i thought many people are intrested in this.
I am an composer, singer, player(Piano).

Greetings ,André Lazeron,france.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

cjvinthechair said:


> Well, it's a beautiful sound...but not sure I understand why you're publishing it here.
> Who's singing, when, where, & why are you telling us about it ?


Seemed pretty clear to me.

But André is not writing in his first language - perhaps a native speaker would say "Yesterday I recorded this aria".


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Seemed pretty clear to me.
> 
> But André is not writing in his first language - perhaps a native speaker would say "Yesterday I recorded this aria".


He certainly likes to jump in at the deep end, most tenors will not sing it till the end of their career or not at all.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Mr. Andre - if that is you singing, it's a fine sound, but surely you need praise, advice, criticism - whatever you're searching for - from fellow professionals. This feels more like 'Go on, admire me'.
Now, if you were to put up an example of your original composition for us to enjoy, I for one would be much happier to admire it.


----------



## andre (Aug 18, 2012)

cjvinthechair said:


> Mr. Andre - if that is you singing, it's a fine sound, but surely you need praise, advice, criticism - whatever you're searching for - from fellow professionals. This feels more like 'Go on, admire me'.
> Now, if you were to put up an example of your original composition for us to enjoy, I for one would be much happier to admire it.


Hello,

This is the original song i made!
And tho what you want to do with it!
And if you don,t understand this,sorry for you.

Greetings André.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Ah, M. Andre, je vous assure - je n'ai pas le moindre besoin de votre 'pitie'.

Assez ! Au revoir.


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

cjvinthechair said:


> Ah, M. Andre, je vous assure - je n'ai pas le moindre besoin de votre 'pitie'.
> 
> Assez ! Au revoir.


Oh my God, I couldn't help but laugh off my chair. I decided to record myself using an assumed French accent, repeating those sentences in English and French. xD

View attachment 20120828 191855.wav


Anyway, I think you have a great voice, André.  I love how you approach your passaggio. If only my higher notes didn't sound as gooey. 

The only 'negative' thing I have to say would be that I don't like the tempo of some of the arias; for instance, Cilea's _È la solita storia del pastore_. It could be a bit faster in terms of tempo, like what most singers do. Would be much more suitable.

Keep it up.


----------



## andre (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks for listen to my music and comments!

Greetings André.


----------

